# Underpaid Chinese chef court case highlights 457 visa abuse



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Australia attracts a large number of foreign workers from non English speaking countries but their vulnerability has been highlighted in a court case where a Chinese chef was severely underpaid for the long hours he worked. The chef, who was the holder of a 457 work visa and spoke little English, wasn't paid for overtime, [...]

Click to read the full news article: Underpaid Chinese chef court case highlights 457 visa abuse...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

